#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  On a Humid Street in Singapore

## tomcat

...a weekend in sunny Singapore: SD and I left the Overripe Mango for a two-day respite in the hive mind...a few vignettes and then the pics:

a) ...lost on Sentosa Island, we approached a Tamil gardener who told us in excellent English how to reach the aquarium...imagine an Isaan gardener with such language skills...
b) ...highly skilled Hindu mamas pushed their way through long lines of patient tourists using the head-crouch-elbows-out technique: SD and I followed closely in their slipstream...
c) ...many Chinese of whatever nationality have disgusting eating habits (we had to share a large round trough at one well-known restaurant)...
d) ...as highly organized as Singapore is, MRT, Sentosa and general street signage leaves much to be desired...
e) ...ALL the Singaporeans we met/dealt with were helpful...



...btw: the last pic is the view from our room...

----------


## happynz

Thanks, TC. Gotta a love a photo filled thread.

----------


## Thailandbound

^I started one earlier as well  :Wink: . 


^^I like the view from your room, tc! I guess you didn't stay in the Marina Bay Sands? I hope to swim on the rooftop pool someday. That Indian Goddess is very flexible. lol. Beautiful place, and glad you enjoyed. Not all Chinese are slobs btway!

----------


## tomcat

> That Indian Goddess is very flexible


...I was informed by an elderly Indian gentleman that she is not a goddess but a Maha Devi: above the angels but below goddess status...I can't imagine why she was rendered in that position...for all to see...

----------


## crackerjack101

Nice collection of photos. Your initial commentary leaves me intrigued. Will more details be forthcoming?

----------


## misskit

Amazing there are tulips, daffodils, fuschia, geraniums, and hydrangeas blooming in Singapore. That must be one well-lit refrigerator they have!

----------


## TuskegeeBen

Thanks for sharing, and posting this thread. I truly enjoyed it, for a welcomed change, from the* norm* of most other posts, on the TD platform. Thanks, again. Regards.

----------


## tomcat

> Your initial commentary leaves me intrigued. Will more details be forthcoming?


...ask and you shall be answered...



> That must be one well-lit refrigerator they have!


...all the flora in the pics is located in the Garden by the Bay: a six-story indoor wall garden, waterfall, mist-soaked dome filled to the throbbing brim with plants of all kinds from everywhere...how they keep everything alive and presentable, I have no idea...particularly as grasping Chinese and Indians were looking to harvest for the evening's meal...

----------


## PAG

Great photos, and to echo misskit, the flowers, particularly the fuschias, were a surprise.

----------


## tomcat

> the flowers, particularly the fuschias, were a surprise.


...well, then: here's a few more pics:

----------


## crackerjack101

Good. probably enough now.   :bananaman:

----------


## Luigi

Very nice, cheers. 


Wouldn't mind some more street and/or food shots, if there's more available. Cheers.  :Smile:

----------


## happynz

The Ron Jeremy on the purple shelf is a nice touch.

----------


## Luigi

> the view from our room...





> I guess you didn't stay in the Marina Bay Sands?


God help us.

----------


## Jack meoff

Where's my post gone?

----------


## Topper

Great pictures, Tom...

What's the best and worst thing you like about Singapore, other than the Chinese?

----------


## tomcat

> Wouldn't mind some more street and/or food shots, if there's more available.


...check the dinner thread for other food pics...



> What's the best and worst thing you like about Singapore


...best: food choices, ease of local transport, little urban pollution; worst: heat and humidity that makes outdoor activities a challenge; huge numbers of Chinese/Indian tourists at the sites I was interested in...however, it must be said that Singaporean authorities did an excellent job of crowd control; lines were kept moving and selfie laggards were prodded into awareness of others...I helped out there...

----------


## Switch

> ...check the dinner thread for other food pics...
> ...best: food choices, ease of local transport, little urban pollution; worst: heat and humidity that makes outdoor activities a challenge; huge numbers of Chinese/Indian tourists at the sites I was interested in...however, it must be said that Singaporean authorities did an excellent job of crowd control; lines were kept moving and selfie laggards were prodded into awareness of others...I helped out there...


I was there from 1 - 4 April. No real problems with the heat. It rained early evening on at least 3 days. Stayed near Masjid Sultan for the food choices, with excellent live street music on the Sunday night.

----------


## Pragmatic

Thanks Tom your pics they brought back the memories of when I've been there.

----------


## fishlocker

Very nice pics Tommy.  For a split second I had thought you had a new nickname as one poster commented " Amazing there tulips."  I blew past the are in the sentence. Silly me, thanks for the trip report.  I've never been there but have heard it's an amazing place with great food and some pretty nice accommodations.  Seems to attract alot of well to do types from what I'm told. 

I watch a video that stated that it has priced the locals out of the prime places. I recall one high rise that you pull in and your car is transported via lift to your suite. Pretty posh.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

*Wow...* a great and *well-illustrated* thread. brings back memories of my *whistle-stop* tour there.*.. 1*5 attractions in 3 days*. i* passed on *Sentosa* but I did do the excellent* zoo,* plus *'tea at Raffles' a*nd the *Grand Mosque* amonst others. A *memorable* trip for me.

*Thanks* for sharing

----------

